# Bischoff Guitars?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Bischoff Guitars. Does anyone here know of this builder or played a Bischoff guitar? I'd never heard of him until now. Apparently he was at the Montreal Guitar Show this year. His site says he's been hand building instruments for over 30 years and his pictures look great. Prices start at $3100, 6-month wait.

I found him by accident while Google-ing the word "Bischoff" for different reasons altogether. Now I'm intrigued.. I've always wanted a nice guitar with my name on the headstock! :smile:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Montreal Guitar Show*

You should contact him... He will be back at the next Montreal Guitar Show, this summer.

www.montrealguitarshow.com


Very nice guitars indeed!


----------

